# Bottles?



## mtbryda203 (Jan 20, 2013)

Where is the best and cheapest place to order wine bottles from?


----------



## novalou (Jan 20, 2013)

I started by asking friends and family to save bottles for me. I then began to pick up bottles from a wine store that does tastings. This netted me a case of bottles a week!


----------



## ckassotis (Jan 27, 2013)

I use http://morewinemaking.com/search/103185 for a good bit. Another user posted http://www.shorecontainer.com/winebottles.aspx a few weeks ago and they seem to have some good prices. Midwest/FVW seem to be more expensive than those options for the most part.


----------



## dangerdave (Jan 27, 2013)

shorecontainer.com, here also. I get a lot of used bottles from local wineries. I occasionally have to oder some clear bottles when I run low, though.


----------



## Rampage4all (Jan 27, 2013)

http://www.austinhomebrew.com/index.php?cPath=178_356_290. 
I get mine here low shipping makes best price I've seen.
Morewinemaking.com comes in second


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 27, 2013)

I just picked up 10 cases of brand new bottles for 80 bucks!!! SCORE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 27, 2013)

Austin Homebrew's prices are pretty good if their flat rate shipping applies to bottles. I had good experience with Shore Container prior to discovering that my LHBS has Bordeauxs for $15.99 and I get a 10% discount.


----------



## Rampage4all (Jan 27, 2013)

Boatboy24 said:


> Austin Homebrew's prices are pretty good if their flat rate shipping applies to bottles. I had good experience with Shore Container prior to discovering that my LHBS has Bordeauxs for $15.99 and I get a 10% discount.



Yep it does I ordered 4 5gallon carboys and 4 cases of 750ml bottles shipping 4.99 for the lot .


----------



## loumik (Jan 28, 2013)

Ordered 8 cs bottles from Shorecontainers yesterday for only 72.64. Good price for bottles.
Received email from them today advising me that the shipping charge would be 111.34. Total: 183.98.
Cancelled order.

Checked at Midwest Supplies. Same 8cs cost 103.92,but shipping is only 56.25. Total: 160.17.

Will check a few other places before deciding what and where to order.

Obviously it's a good idea to check shipping charges as well as list prices of heavier items like bottles, carboys, and wine kits.

LOUMIK


----------



## Hokapsig (Jan 28, 2013)

$6 per case, brand new, 750ml, clear or green, bordeaux or burgundy from Kellman Bottles on route 8 in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 28, 2013)

Bill they only advertise green on their web page. Is the price the same for all 750, punted or not punted?


----------



## JohnT (Jan 30, 2013)

Your local recycling center. A whole barrel full of wine bottles and they are absolutly free!


----------



## mtbryda203 (Feb 17, 2013)

dangerdave said:


> shorecontainer.com, here also. I get a lot of used bottles from local wineries. I occasionally have to oder some clear bottles when I run low, though.



I ended up taking ur advice today and asking the winery if I can take used bottles and they told me yes!!!! So excited I ended up scoring over 100 bottles!! I was on a mission all day


----------



## GreginND (Feb 17, 2013)

Good job! If you want new clean bottles, ask your winery if they could order extra the next time they place an order. My friend who owns a winery here is adding 28 more cases of bottles to his next order for me. I have a lot of wine aging right now.


----------



## mtbryda203 (Feb 17, 2013)

GreginND said:


> Good job! If you want new clean bottles, ask your winery if they could order extra the next time they place an order. My friend who owns a winery here is adding 28 more cases of bottles to his next order for me. I have a lot of wine aging right now.



That's smart! I thought about thAt, I thing every time I go I am going to take the cellar tour they give and try to brown nose the owner. So I will be able to ask for bottles, and hopefully ask them if they will sell me grapes or juice


----------



## Geronimo (Feb 18, 2013)

$11 a case from Shore Container looked pretty good price wise until I saw the shipping. They charge about $15 a case shipping to my locale.


----------

